# Here is manual for Kubota L245



## gt9772c

A lot of folks have asked for this. I finally got my hands on one and scanned it for the group. I did not scan the second half which is just parts catalog but that is readily available in PDF.

This one is for a 1976 L245 F and DT.

I have tried and tried but can't attach the PDF to this post. Can the moderator help me out? If we can't find a way to post it, I can send it upon request.

Daniel


----------



## SHARTEL

Daniel, 

Let me see if I can get some help for you! You have sparked my interest in starting a sub forum...but I'd like to talk to Admin and the other moderators.

Thanks,

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by gt9772c _
> *A lot of folks have asked for this. I finally got my hands on one and scanned it for the group. I did not scan the second half which is just parts catalog but that is readily available in PDF.
> 
> This one is for a 1976 L245 F and DT.
> 
> I have tried and tried but can't attach the PDF to this post. Can the moderator help me out? If we can't find a way to post it, I can send it upon request.
> 
> Daniel *


Daniel, I ran into the same problem trying to post the L245 parts manual. I have tried everything in my limited bag of tricks but not been successful. I am gonna have to look into this and perhaps talk to the tech folks and find out why and if it can be fixed.


----------



## rolandwb

Any news on this pdf file could do with it, over in england.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by rolandwb _
> *Any news on this pdf file could do with it, over in england. *


The 4WD or 2WD version?


----------



## rolandwb

4WD Please


----------



## gt9772c

*send e-mail to get pdf*

I can't post the file on the website. Send me your e-mail and I will be happy to forward it to you.


----------



## L185F

Hello 
can you send me a manual for a 245f?
thanks


----------



## Blademkr

I would love the manual too. 
email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Got everything I can get my hands on posted right here:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f190/kubota-l245-owners-1395/index5.html

Will get is posted in the library soon.


----------



## Kendal jones

I would like pdf on l245
[email protected]


----------



## pogobill

Kendal jones said:


> I would like pdf on l245
> [email protected]


Check out this thread, post #88 and #89!
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/kubota-l245-owners.1395/page-5


----------



## olddog

gt9772c said:


> A lot of folks have asked for this. I finally got my hands on one and scanned it for the group. I did not scan the second half which is just parts catalog but that is readily available in PDF.
> 
> This one is for a 1976 L245 F and DT.
> 
> I have tried and tried but can't attach the PDF to this post. Can the moderator help me out? If we can't find a way to post it, I can send it upon request.
> 
> Daniel


I would like to get a copy of the manual
[email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pete Pinkerton

gt9772c said:


> *send e-mail to get pdf*
> 
> I can't post the file on the website. Send me your e-mail and I will be happy to forward it to you.


[email protected]


----------



## Schmutzi

gt9772c said:


> *send e-mail to get pdf*
> 
> I can't post the file on the website. Send me your e-mail and I will be happy to forward it to you.


----------



## Schmutzi

Could you please send me a manual for the kubota l245dt too? [email protected]


----------



## bmaverick

Schmutzi said:


> Could you please send me a manual for the kubota l245dt too? [email protected]


We don't send files, we point you to where you can download them with a computer.  

First set ... 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/kubota-l245-owners.1395/page-5#post-106644
Second set ...
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/kubota-l245-owners.1395/page-5#post-106645


----------



## Sandmtn.jeff

gt9772c said:


> *send e-mail to get pdf*
> 
> I can't post the file on the website. Send me your e-mail and I will be happy to forward it to you.


[email protected]
If you could send it to me it would be greatly appreciated. I also have the 4wd


----------



## pogobill

Sandmtn.jeff said:


> [email protected]
> If you could send it to me it would be greatly appreciated. I also have the 4wd





bmaverick said:


> We don't send files, we point you to where you can download them with a computer.
> 
> First set ...
> Kubota L245 Owner's
> Second set ...
> Kubota L245 Owner's


 See above.


----------

